# Small raised panel for a box



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I would like to make a box with a raised panel in the lid. I know you can make these on a table saw but I would like to do one with a router and without a lot of complication.

Could you just use a portion of a vertical panel raising bit?

Dumb question probably.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

" Dumb question probably" = NOT

Yes and it's easy to do and very safe 

see my Gallery if you want a tip or two for the jig..to do it..

You can also do it without the jig if you want to..


============



S Bolton said:


> I would like to make a box with a raised panel in the lid. I know you can make these on a table saw but I would like to do one with a router and without a lot of complication.
> 
> Could you just use a portion of a vertical panel raising bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, I can't find it in your gallery because you have a huge gallery and I am not sure how to find what you are directing me to. Can you direct me there?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here's a link or two that should help 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2725-raised-panels-quick-easy.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html

==========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob, I think the horizontal table would be the way to go. I don't know how thick the raised panel stock would be. I wonder if I would need to use one of these.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

You can but you don't need to , lets say if you use 5/8" thick stock or just remove the stock from the front side of the panel until you have 1/4" thick on the side/edge of the panel..
Many ,many ways to make raised panels.. 

You can also use a rabbit bit or just about any router bit to do the same job ...as the one you posted, but it will be a square cut..

And you'er right the Horz.table is the easy way to make square cut panels...It takes less than 2 mins to make one...from start to finish....

=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Or would this be ok for a raised panel on small wood? It doesn't have the usual flattened area that goes inside the groove.

SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It would look like No. 2, not No. 1. Okay?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

True
They make many types of Vert.Router bits to get what you want to end up with..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

=========


S Bolton said:


> Or would this be ok for a raised panel on small wood? It doesn't have the usual flattened area that goes inside the groove.
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you do those using paint net? That is neat.

So, no mechanical problem with this one? Expansion/contraction?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yep, done with Paint.net it's very quick way to draw..

Expansion/contraction? , well yes and no, it must float inside the slot just a little bit, I use foam inserts to keep it from moving around in the frame..I tried the little foam balls but then just rolled all over the work bench  LOL LOL and all over the floor..... little suckers....hard to pickup...and I'm sure I still have some on the floor in the corners of the shop.. LOL 

200ct. Panelign Strips
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=pnl1&d=158&b=1

---------

I should Note..... that small panels are tricky to make,, it order to get them to look right for the size of the box/frame....

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=86&p=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=03002&d=86&b=1

So to say you don't need to use a panel bit to get the job done a nice cove bit will do the job just as well...sometimes better ...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_cove.html

Or

Table Edge Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_table.html
#8564 Ogee Fillet w/ Radius

======
=============



S Bolton said:


> Did you do those using paint net? That is neat.
> 
> So, no mechanical problem with this one? Expansion/contraction?
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Would the wood expand and break the joint where shown?

SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

wrong illustration, sorry.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

The short would be YES , if the panel was to big for the frame,, that's to say when you clamp it up at glue time....that's why it needs to float just a bit..
Or use a rabbit bit to give it a nice square edge to come up to..b/4 the angle comes into play..


======



S Bolton said:


> wrong illustration, sorry.
> 
> sb


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*Stile and rail bit with panel bit.*



S Bolton said:


> I would like to make a box with a raised panel in the lid. I know you can make these on a table saw but I would like to do one with a router and without a lot of complication.
> 
> Could you just use a portion of a vertical panel raising bit?
> 
> ...


For raised panels I have found a set similar to this works well. One place to get this bit at a reasonable price is Busy Bee Tools. busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?&NETID=0545130212081755251&NTITEM=R917

The advantage is you have only one set up for the stiles and rail and one set up for the panel. You have several options for the design of R/S and panel bit.

There is always more than one way to accomplish a task!  

A router table is a must for this operation.
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steve, be like me, try different things, it's amazing how often I achieve an outcome only to be told later that it can't be done!!!! I can't imagine expansion/contraction on a small box would be significant, experiment using a combination of cutters which you have, you'll be amazed at what you will achieve, and the satisfaction, well, you will find yourself sitting admiring the results for quite a while.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*No glue I think!*



bobj3 said:


> HI SB
> 
> The short would be YES , if the panel was to big for the frame,, that's to say when you clamp it up at glue time....that's why it needs to float just a bit..
> Or use a rabbit bit to give it a nice square edge to come up to..b/4 the angle comes into play..
> ...


I do not glue my panels in as it leaves no room for contraction or expansion as the humitity changes. 
John


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob: If you are willing or have time to fire up Paint net, can you made an illustration of your suggestion: "Or use a rabbit bit to give it a nice square edge to come up to..b/4 the angle comes into play.."

do this only is you have the inclincation.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I did  the top one...

http://www.routerforums.com/66667-post9.html


========



S Bolton said:


> Bob: If you are willing or have time to fire up Paint net, can you made an illustration of your suggestion: "Or use a rabbit bit to give it a nice square edge to come up to..b/4 the angle comes into play.."
> 
> do this only is you have the inclincation.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Got it.

Thanks

sb


----------

